# How can one person have so many illness's??



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok so i went to good old doc today and heres what i have:Bronchitis,larengitis,otitis,congitis,sinusitis,and farengitis! Pretty much every itis out there! So no school for me tomorrow oh and otitis is a fancy term for pink eye!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

OK, my med term is rusty: You have inflamed lungs, inflamed throat , inflamed sinus, and inflamed ears (i thought otto was ears).

Feel better soon!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cooties.... You got Cooties....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Ummmm, your doctor told you that you have a cold. 

Otitis is an ear infection. Conjunctivitis is a type of bacterial eye infection called pink eye. Wash your hands 'cause it's very contagious. Pharyngitis is an inflamed throat. Laryngitis is inflammation of larynx (voice box), which would cause the horseness. 

You should be able to go to school as soon as the pink eye is cleared up. You should probably stay away from the animals 'cause you don't want them to get it either.

And I hate to break it to you but there are many more -itises out there, much more serious ones too!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cootie - itis...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Cootie - itis...


OP, stay away from farmpony. She's got MEAN Old _-itis._


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Cootie - itis...


 
*MEAN OLD* Farmpony gives all her carrots...carrotitis too. !!!!!!!!:shock:

Poor Percy died of stealitis and bronzitis !!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

OP, see, you provided a valuable lesson for us all. We're learning all the types of -itises out there.

Spyderitis=that creepy crawly feeling you get when a bug or spyder crawls up your leg
RCitis=a sudden need to run for your life (so you don't get held for ransom)
Administratoritis=that head scratching feeling you get when Mike sends you an email suggesting that you had better secure your carrots when he purposely made that impossible
Catitis=that sudden need to hold your nose due to a stinky fish smell
......


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I hope you get better soon!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and joshie-itis... it's that sudden spaced out feeling you get when carrot thoughts fly through your head...


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea i know theres many more! And thanks i guess i got them all confused! lol MEAN OLDITIS nice! My throat and everything feel fine today and theres only a little part of my eye thats pink so i'll probably go riding tomorrow i mean i have to put eye drops in 4 times a day with 3 drops per eye!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> and joshie-itis... it's that sudden spaced out feeling you get when carrot thoughts fly through your head...


Joshieitis is also known as niceitis. I wish MEAN Old farmpony would catch Joshieitis because then we would no longer have to worry about farmponyitis (=the sudden need to hide one's valuables due to farmpony's thievery).


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahh... Sounds that your respiratory system and some organs around it have caught a bunch of bugs.

Take medicines, rest and get well soon!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Joshieitis is also known as niceitis I wish.


Exactly.......you WISH but will not come true as meanieheaditis has struck Joshie and the only cure is sweetitis that ONLY I have.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

now now now spyder, farmpony, and joshie be nice to each other!lol. feel better ilovejunior


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

lol










farmpony84 said:


> Cooties.... You got Cooties....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> lol


Wow, where did you find the picture of Spyder?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Wow, where did you find the picture of Spyder?


 
I didn't realize you had buck teethitis also Joshie !!:shock:

Oh....I am the pretty blue one with the big smille !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....Silly-itis.....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Cooties.... You got Cooties....


Wow, that is a lot of itis for such a simple thing as a cold/upper respiratory thing. I agree, you have cooties ;p . I think I need to go wash my hands now that I have replied to this thread. 

That really stinks that you're sick, get better soon.


----------

